# Purple Worm



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Got these on the Purple Worm. Got some larger ones but no pic's,,,really,


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Is that a Berkely power tail????


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

A purple worm was one of the original super lures. They were huge 50 years ago and still deadly today. I'm glad to see someone else uses Zebco spincast reels other than me. We used to buy 33s for $4.00 brand new and they were much better quality than those made today. Never had the patience to learn to use a baitcaster. Now I have graduated to Zebco Omega reels. They are much better quality than 33s and cost $50.00 each, they are great!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Picked up a grab bag of rubber worms at eastwood expo a couple of years ago. Big selection of worms to choose from but no names. Filled up a plastic bag with a mix of them and paid by weight. The rod is a collapable thats been broke a couple of times.(check out the ducktape) I take it in my golf bag and catch some nice ones waiting to tee off. It's been to the Grey Backs in Wyoming a couple of times on elk hunts. Those streams in the mountains are loaded with trout that love little spinners.It's always in my truck in case I see a pond screaming FISH ME. That zebco's been thru it all to, and has never let me down.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

People don't believe me when I show them pictures of the fish I catch with a carolina rig worm. It's my go to bait for LMB most of the time. It's killer up in Alpena, MI on Fletchers.


----------

